# Greensprings Vacation Resort Update



## Miss Marty (Sep 1, 2011)

*
September 1st, 2011 

Here is the latest from Diamond Resorts HOA regarding
Greensprings Vacation Resort in Williamsburg, Virginia *

Greensprings Vacation Resort Survives Irene

Dear Greensprings Vacation Resort Owner, 

We're pleased to inform you that Greensprings Vacation Resort survived Hurricane Irene intact; considering how much damage the storm generated along the Eastern Seaboard. Over the past few days, Assistant General Manager Jennifer Berberich, Area General Manager Mark Rittorno and Powhatan Chief Engineer Tom Peele performed a remarkable job in leading the resort team in preparation for the hurricane, as well as during and after the storm. They ensured guest safety, protected buildings and tackled clean up; all while working in very difficult conditions: howling winds, heavy rain and no electricity or telephone service. Several team members stayed on the property and ventured outside during the height of the storm, well after their shifts ended, to help out however necessary.

You will be pleased to know there is no structural damage to Greensprings Vacation Resort, however the power was out for more than three days. Several trees blew over, but they have already been removed, thanks to assistance from The Historic Powhatan Resort maintenance/grounds team who came over to help our team members. Debris, mostly tree branches, is scattered around the resort and the team is rapidly cleaning up the property and returning operations to normal. As of today, the pool is open and the pool cabana is being restocked.

All of the owners, members and guests who were at the resort during Hurricane Irene have emerged unscathed. The team worked closely with The Historic Powhatan Resort team members to move guests to The Historic Powhatan Resort, which is on a different electric grid and had power early Monday, as well as telephone and internet service.

The Williamsburg area is also returning to normal. Attractions in the surrounding area are open, but some local facilities, such as gas stations, remain closed. The highways are open, but driving can still be dangerous due to fallen trees and flooding.

On your next visit to Greensprings Vacation Resort, we would really appreciate it if you took the time to thank our team members for their heroic efforts to protect and take care of our owners, members and guests and your beautiful vacation home.

Sincerely, 

Greensprings Vacation Resort Owners Association


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 28, 2011)

*Greensprings A Diamond Resort*

*
* Greensprings Vacation Resort **

Owners Association - 2012 Billing 
info for Williamsburg Virginia weeks 

Here are the maintenance fees
for Four (4) Bedroom Lookoffs 

2012 ARDA -ROC Vol   $ 5.00
2012 Real Estate Tax  $ 48.40

2012 Replacement Reserve $242.25
2012 Maintenance Fees     $979.90

2012 Total Amount Due      $1,275.55

When are the maintenance fees due?
Payment is due by _January 1, 2012_

By the end of the year, Greenspring Resort
will be installing 40" TVs in all living rooms!

*Note: The Annual Meeting is schedule for: 
Friday, April 20, 2012 in Williamsburg VA*


----------

